# Who is going nuts?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Every time I shoot my gun while shooting during, or see a trailer rolling down the road I think about honkers!!! And its driving me off the wall. The next 3 months will be long. GanderGrinder and I are stuck with over 100 Bigfoots and no trailer yet. I guess if I keep working my *** off I will get the trailer I want........SUMMERSUCKS!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah, I'm gettting this calling down pat man. Can't wait to be dropping em outta the sky!!! MN and WI watch out. :sniper:


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

all i've got to say is this SUCK'S deer are gettin horns geese every where and all I can hunt is bears and thats no fun any more.oh well I ordered a gforce from the store so when untill that gets here i'll just :idiot:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep! Last night we were out shooting some skeet at my place and between the smell of gunpowder, the cool weather and the geese I kept hearing  . My day has been filled with hunting thoughts and thats about all! Only 3 more months right??


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

82 days and a wake up to be exact. For some reason I feel way behind the power curve already! It won't get here fast enough though!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

82 days and I still have over 100 decoys to flock, along with at least 50 more left to airbrush. Man this time's going by faster every day. DblKlk, I've been shooting trap and skeet with my two throwers for the last 5 weekends. How'd you shoot?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Terrible. First time in a while!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> How'd you shoot?


Well if he shoots skeet like he shoots snows I would say there are a bunch of reusable clay pigeons out there!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Ouch Chopper!! :lol: 
Anyway.. a night at the dblkluk range is cheaper that way. 
2 or 3 pigeons for the price of one.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bwaaaaahahaha

Seriously you was shooting great except for that one I helped you out with. I think that might be the only one I connected with on that hunt and it was wounded anyway.

I am going to have to get out at the dblkluk range for some practice!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

Man I wish I was from NoDak! :lol: You guys actually shoot guns out there, not just talk about it with no shells being fired. Good thing my G/F likes to shoot clays.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler,Did Jed and you buy all of those decoys?Man that is a lot for two guys.I am also looking forward to hunting the early canada season,(I plan to work like hell this summer and take some time off then).Get Jeds honker talk tape and see if you can learn the european siren,and the willis calls by next fall. mallard


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I bought all the ones in the classifieds and Tyler went crazy and bought two dozen more. I actually bought all those decoys so I wouldn't have to hunt with Tyler anymore. :lol:

JK Tyler.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I know that this ha been brought up a lot,have any of you guys seen the greenhead gear full bodies?How do they compare to foots?I wouldnt mind getting a dozen more full bodies.Of course I could allways save that money and use it for scouting with the dodge.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was going to buy some used foots but that deal went south, then I had my eye on some others in the classifieds but some dork beat me to 'em :wink: , sorry Jed :lol: . Now I am contemplating the Higdon stackables for the more room aspect in the vehicle. I only want another dozen or so. I have thought about the GHG also but if I could get some used foots I would do that.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The ****ty thing is if we dont get a trailer we wont be able to hunt with all the fullbodies. Jed


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

I can fit all of my 65+ fullbodies in my truck with a topper on it, along with 2 dozen shells and a dozen silos. Blinds get a little tight though, bungee cords help!!! :lol: Bungies and duck tape!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey GB We would store them in our trailer for free! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well the trailer might be sleeping out in your neck off the woods for the last couple weeks of honker season. :wink:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Im in the process of making my own trailer for hauling all the stuff,decoys, blinds,...i couldn't believe the prices of the steel,since december the prices have raised at least 50%...the guys told me that it was to raise even more in a couple of month...it cost me about 500$ cdn just for steel...I think the problem is the high prices on gas!!!


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

Well the boredom is on for me as well. Prolly head out this weekend to start getting the "gimmie" spots that we will shoot birds on regardless. Have a whole load of dekes to buy and if I get a hair up my butt prolly repaint cause I hate the new HC colors. Also gotta build the boat blind and put shelves in the goosin trailer. Time is goin by fast though, less than 3 months left.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Tyler,
I also would like to volunteer room in my trailer if you need to send any of those foots west. I always can find room for a few more


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

canada hunter the problem with steel is china there buying all of it .buy it now the price is only goin up


----------

